# Was ist das für ein GT auf ebay?



## Raze (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

ist das was Hochwertiges? Von der Ausstattung her wohl weniger...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MOUNTAINBIKE-...1QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## MaxxTBone (17. Juni 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. Juni 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist das was Hochwertiges? Von der Ausstattung her wohl weniger...
> 
> ...



welches gt denn?


----------



## GT-Man (17. Juni 2007)

Von den Decals her müsste es ein 97er Ricochet sein. Das wäre auch das einzige Alu-GT von damals, was eine Indy Gabel hatte und dazu in ballburnished erhältlich war. War eher unteres Preissegment.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (17. Juni 2007)

Das Geilste sind die Continental  Town & Country  "Reifen" - die Teile sind OK, wenn man Afrika auf Glasscherben durchqueren will, doch bei normalem bis sportlichem Einsatz können sie ein Beckenbauersches "Da legst di nieda" verursachen, ohne Vorwarnung oder besondere Gründe.

Der Pneu hat Anfang der 90er bei mir zu einem absoluten Conti-Verbot für sämtliche Fahrzeuge geführt...

(Nach dem Kauf meiner ersten Panaracer Smoke waren o.g. Probleme schlagartig beseitigt, vor allem auf Asphalt.)


:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Deleted90713 (18. Juni 2007)

Der Verkäufer hat auf jeden Fall wenig Ahnung über sein Rad, bei Marke hat er GIANT  angegeben.
Unverzeilich!!


----------



## Raze (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

was ist der Unterschied zu einem Avalanche Rahmen? Die Legierung und damit das Gewicht?

Vielen Dank für eine Info und viele Grüsse

raze


----------



## Backfisch (19. Juni 2007)

Habt Ihr mal auf Schaltwerk und Kette geachtet?


----------



## GT-Man (20. Juni 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist der Unterschied zu einem Avalanche Rahmen? raze



Schau doch mal bei www.mtb-kataloge.de nach. Da findest Du alle wichtigen Infos zu den Modellen. Bei 97er Modelle sind aus 7000er Alu, wobei das Avalanche doppelt konifiziert ist.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2007)

So ein Zufall, ich hab das Ding gekauft, drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Von den Decals her müsste es ein 97er Ricochet sein. Das wäre auch das einzige Alu-GT von damals, was eine Indy Gabel hatte und dazu in ballburnished erhältlich war. War eher unteres Preissegment.



Das 97 Ricochet hat laut dem Katalog ein Gusset am Oberrohr, welches ich bei dem inne Bucht nich sehen kann. Terramoto/Avalance/Zaskar würde eher hinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (24. Juni 2007)

Glückwunsch zum Bike! 
Gussets am Oberrohr gabs allerdings nur bei Zaskars bis 1995. Man kann jedoch bei dem Bike ein Gusset am Unterrohr erkennen - wenn man überhaupt was erkennen kann.  Der (grüne oder blaue) GT-Aufkleber ist auf jeden Fall von 1997, aber die Zaskars und Avalanches hatten rote Decals mit gelber bzw. weißer Umrandung. 

Aber die ebay-Fotos sind da einfach zu schlecht um näheres zu sagen. Wenn Du es hast, schick doch einfach ein paar aussagekräftige Fotos mit Rahmennummer und Du wirst sehen, einer dieser Freaks hat hier immer den richtigen Riecher.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2007)

Fotos gibts auf jeden Fall, wenn ich es hier habe. Auf jeden Fall in besserer Qualität.


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2007)

die kette sieht auf jedenfall lustig aus!


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2007)

Stimmt, is mir auch aufgefallen. Macht aber nix, da ich den Antrieb eh wechseln werde.


----------



## Christer (24. Juni 2007)

Der Verkäufer scheint aber auch nicht ganz auf der Höhe zu sein. Das es ein GT 26 Zoll MTB ist, sieht man ja sofort. Der Verkäufer beschreibt es aber in der Artikel Beschreibung als Giant Crossrad. Das ist schon komisch. Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen das es geklaut ist. 

Anstatt ein Detail Foto des alten Reifen zu zeigen, sollte er mal Detail Foto des Rahmen vorzeigen. Das könnte auch ein alter Avalanche Rahmen sein. Das ganze ist mindestens 10 bis 12 Jahre alt. Für ein Zaskar wäre der Preis noch ok, wenn es ein Avalanche ist, dann ist es mit 250 Euro schon zu teuer. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2007)

Es ist ein GT Backwoods, hab grad mit dem Verkäufer gesprochen. Laut seinen Aussagen hat er es ca. 7-8 Jahre. Die Kette ist auf dem Foto verkantet, aber die Schaltung soll sonst soweit okay sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (24. Juni 2007)

na da hat er einen guten preis bekommen.







verkaufe moots mtb 17,5 "und moots rennrad mehr im bikemarkt


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2007)

Wer, der Verkäufer, oder ich?


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Juni 2007)

das wird sich herausstellen wenn du ein paar bessere bilder von dem teil hier zur schau stellst.   





verkaufe moots mtb 17,5 "und moots rennrad mehr im bikemarkt


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2007)

Fotos kommen so Ende der Woche.

David, die beiden Moots die Du da verkaufst gefallen mir, hätte ich das Geld wärste beide los


----------



## kingmoe (24. Juni 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wer, der Verkäufer, oder ich?



Eher der Verkäufer - aber das wäre ja kein Grund, sich zu ärgern. Wenn die Kiste gut in Schuss ist und du am Ende ein schönes und für dich passendes GT für einen niedrigen dreistelligen Betrag hast hast: Was will man mehr?!


----------



## GT-Man (24. Juni 2007)

Mist, aber dicht dran gewesen, ist halt ein Modell "unter" dem Ricochet. Hier in Originalausstattung ohne Federgabel:


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2007)

Sachtmal hatten die alten GT schon 1 1/8 Steuersätze, oder war das auch noch 1 Zoll?


----------



## versus (24. Juni 2007)

laut 97er katalog hat das backwoods einen 1 1/8 zoll steuersatz !


----------



## kingmoe (25. Juni 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sachtmal hatten die alten GT schon 1 1/8 Steuersätze, oder war das auch noch 1 Zoll?



Alurahmen gab es nie mit 1", das war dann immer schon 1 1/8"


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Alurahmen gab es nie mit 1", das war dann immer schon 1 1/8"



Gut zu wissen. Mein Giant hat noch 1 Zoll, ist ein CroMo-Rahmen von 96.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo TigersClaw,

viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Ich wollte auch mitbieten, da ich hoffte, es sei ein Zaskar oder Avalanche. Der ehemalige Besitzer muss ein Fachmann sein, wenn er so einen Knoten in die Kette bekommt. Das hat mich dann zu arg abgeschreckt...

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2007)

Raze, der Mensch hat überhaupt keine Ahnung von Bikes, sonst hätte er den Knoten auch wieder rausgemacht 

Ich kenne von meinen Bikes jeden Schraube, er kannte nichtmal den Namen und musste erst nachschaun.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juni 2007)

So, ich hab das Rad heute geholt, es ist vom Zustand her erbärmlich, viel Rost. Die Kette ist verklemmt, weil das Ritzel los ist. Sämtliche Züge sind unbrauchbar, ebenso der rechte Shifter. Der Rahmen hat Gebrauchspuren, ist ansonsten aber 1a in Ordnung. Ideale Grundlage für einen Neuaufbau denke ich. Die Indy sieht aus wie neu. Die Rahmennummer (am Tretlager) ist S6E00978, könnt ihr mir dazu was sagen?

Fotos:


----------



## GT-Man (28. Juni 2007)

Backwoods wird schon stimmen.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juni 2007)

Ja das war mir schon klar, steht ja auch lang und breit drauf


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juni 2007)

Ich werde das Bike neu aufbauen, aber eine Frage stellt sich mir: welche Federgabel? Ich dachte an eine Judy. Aber wie isn das mim Lenkwinkel, die Indy baut mit 44 cm sehr flach, wird der Winkel mit einer 80-100 mm Gabel nicht zu flach?


----------



## GT-Man (29. Juni 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja das war mir schon klar, steht ja auch lang und breit drauf



Dann schreib doch einfach, was von dem Aufbau zu halten ist und nicht eine Frage, die bezogen auf die Rahmennummer zu deuten ist. 

Eine Judy (oder auch ne Marzocchi Z2, bzw. Manitou SX - um etwas oldschool zu bleiben) sollte ohne Probleme passen. Vor allem aber erstmal ordentlich polieren.  Den passenden Thread dazu gibt es hier ja auch. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283223


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juni 2007)

Die Z2 sieht auch genial aus, wäre ne Überlegung wert. Ich möchte den Rahmen eher nicht polieren, sondern schwarz-glänzende oder matt pulvern lassen, das Unterteil der Gabel ebenso. Sämtlichen anderen Teile (Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Räder) sollen im Gegensatz dazu Alu-poliert werden.


----------



## kingmoe (29. Juni 2007)

Steck da nicht zuviel Geld rein, das Bike war - für den Zustand   - schon teuer genug bezahlt!

Tausche alle vergammelten Teile aus und fahre erstmal mit der Indy. Wenn du dann sicher bist, dass die dir nicht reicht, kannst du immer noch ein Upgrade machen. Z2 ist schon fein, aber eine gut erhaltene auch nicht ganz billig.
Pulvern oder Lacken würde ich nicht! Andere suchen extra nach einem Rahmen in ball burnished, da es sie schon lange nicht mehr gibt und du willst lacken... Jedem das Seine, ist eine Geschmackssache. Aber dann hättest du dir entspannt für wesentlich weniger Kohle einen anderen Rahmen kaufen und nach deinen Wünschen (vernünftig) aufbauen können.

Bevor es so klingt: Ich will dir das Rad nicht madig machen!!! Aber wenn du jetzt noch 200,- Euro oder so reinsteckst, dann bist du am Ende bei 400-500 Talern. Und dafür hättest du dann gleich was wesentlich besseres kaufen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskarle96 (30. Juni 2007)

Tach Kingmoe! Ich bin der aus Berlin! Wollte fragen ob du mal Bock auf ne Exkursion in HH hättest?Freunde von mir wohnen da und die wollt ich mal wieder besuchen!!


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juli 2007)

So, das Projekt nimmt Formen an, ich habe Samstag einen Scott-Vorbau in Alu poliert aufgetrieben. Soeben eine passende Gabel ersteigert:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=270138912699&rd=1&rd=1

Leider vorhin feststellen müssen das der Steuersatz hinüber ist, also ebenfalls einen Ersatz gesucht und gefunden. Ich werde das Rad nicht lackieren, sondern wie von Kingmoe schön polieren.

Habt ihr eine Idee, woher ich die originalen Decals für das Backwoods bekomme? Die müssen vorm Polieren runter, aber ich hätte sie gerne wieder drauf.


----------



## korat (2. Juli 2007)

auf jeden fall mach gute fotos möglichst senkrecht (wegen der verzerrung), und jemand mit zeit könnte das dann vektorisieren und für den druck beim aufklebermann vorbereiten.
oder frag mal tomasius.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2007)

Kleines Update:






Rahmen und Tauchrohre gehen Montag zum pulverbeschichten, es wird folgende Farbe:






Ich brauch mal Hilfe beim Zerlegen einer Z2. Ich werd aus dem Manual nicht wirklich schlau:

http://www.marzocchi.com/admin/downl...IDOggetto=2916

Ich will im Prinzip nur die unteren roten Rohre (Tauchrohre?)vom Rest trennen, da diese neu pulverbeschichtet werden sollen. Wenn ich mir die Gabel von unten anschaue, sehe ich in den Tauchrohren auf beiden Seiten eine grosse Mutter, reicht es aus diese zu lösen um alles nach oben rausziehen zu können? Kommt mir dabei ein Schwall Öl entgegen oder ist die Gabel innen trocken? Was meint ihr zum Beschichten, geht das problemlos, oder nimmt die Gabel dabei Schaden?

Ich mach gerne auch Fotos, falls ihr nicht wisst was ich meine.


----------



## Muckelchen (7. Juli 2007)

Moin!

Bitte überleg Dir das mit dem Pulverbeschichten des Rahmens nochmal.
Polier das gute Stück lieber auf.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2007)

Und was mach ich dann mit der Gabel? Der Originallack der Z2 is komplett hinüber, blättert ab und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (7. Juli 2007)

Lass die Gabel in Deiner Wunschfarbe pulvern. 
Einzelne Parts (Steuersatz, Satellstütze etc.) in der gleichen Farbe geben einen schönen Kontrast.


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Juli 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und was mach ich dann mit der Gabel? Der Originallack der Z2 is komplett hinüber, blättert ab und so.


Lassen sich die Tauchrohre vielleicht polieren und klar pulvern falls sie wieder anlaufen ohne Klarlack/pulver? Desweiteren würde ich den von dir beschriebenen zustand der Gabel nicht hinnehmen laut Artikelbeschreibung...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Desweiteren würde ich den von dir beschriebenen zustand der Gabel nicht hinnehmen laut Artikelbeschreibung...



Meinst? Ich meine, technisch scheint sie 1A zu sein, ölt nicht, kein Spiel usw.

Zitat aus der Auktoin: "Optisch ist die Gabel für ihr alter im top Zustand ."

Aus meiner Sicht ist das korrekt, das Lack nach 8-10 Jahren nicht mehr 1a ist, dürfte klar sein, ansonsten sie wirklich in einwandfreiem Zustand, keine Kratzer, noch nichteinmal leiche. Die Krone und die Brücke werden sich problemlos aufpolieren lassen und sehen dann aus wie neu. Wie gesagt, lediglich das untere rote lackierte Teil sieht gebraucht aus.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2007)

Auch wenn ihr mich schlagen werdet, es geht weiter:


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juli 2007)

So, fast fertig:


----------



## zaskarle96 (20. Juli 2007)

Is ja echt ganz stimmig!Obwohl es für mich ein zu wilder teilemix is!Ohne dich angreifen zu wollen! habe kürzlich mein Zaskar fertig gestellt und konnte auf ne schöne Menge Oldschool Teile zurückgreifen! Bilder folgen hoffentlich auch bald mal!

Egal Gruß Daniel


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Juli 2007)

Ja, besonders die OR-Decals sind total stimmig...


----------



## Janikulus (20. Juli 2007)

ist ja ganz schön geworden. Ist die Sitzposition nicht etwas extrem sportlich? Aber zaskar Aufkleber auf ein Backwoods, naja...


----------



## GTdanni (20. Juli 2007)

Also als ich das erste Bild mit dem schwarzen Rahmen und der passenden Gabel gesehen habe hab ich gedacht das wird ein schönes Rad, aber was soll der alberne Zaskar Aufkleber? 

Cu Danni


----------



## oliversen (21. Juli 2007)

Also mal ehrlich: 
Ein Zaskar Aufkleber auf einem Backwoods ist wie "325i" auf'n alten 318er zu schreiben. Einfach nur peinlich. Bei den Kennern faellst du gleich als Pimper durch und bei jemand anderen machst du durch den Kleber keinen Eindruck. Also besser runter damit. 

Ansonsten sieht es doch gut aus. 
Wegen des Teilemixes wuerde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Ich denke du willst ja damit fahren. Funktionalitaet und Retro geht nur mit sehr viel Euro. 

Und wenn ich mit deine Neuteile so ansehe, die neue Beschichtung fuer Rahmen/Gabel und dazu noch den Auktiospreis des Bikes addiere, war es schon teuer genug. Mach einer wuerde sagen zu teuer... 

Aber sicher hat der Aufbau Spass gemacht und damit zu fahren wird dir noch viel mehr Spass machen. 

Also Kopf hoch und runter mit dem Zaskar-Kleber. Ein 318er ist ja schliesslich auch kein schlechtes Auto.

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (21. Juli 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich:
> Ein Zaskar Aufkleber auf einem Backwoods ist wie "325i" auf'n alten 318er zu schreiben. Einfach nur peinlich. Bei den Kennern faellst du gleich als Pimper durch und bei jemand anderen machst du durch den Kleber keinen Eindruck. Also besser runter damit.
> 
> Ansonsten sieht es doch gut aus.
> ...



*unterschreib*

Schönes Rad, viel Spaß damit! Und der Zassi-Aufkleber, naja... ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2007)

Den Zaskar-Aufkleber hab ich draufgemacht, weil das Backwoods-Gegenstück nicht zu bekommen war, und ohne sieht das Rad irgendwie nackt aus. Der Rahmen ist so wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen bis auf das Herstellungsland identisch zum Zaskar ... vielleicht mach ich den Sticker doch noch ab, ma guggn 

Wenn Transalp die letzte Lieferung nicht völlig vergeigt hätte, wäre das Rad auch schon komplett. Bestellt war das 751er Schaltwerk, bekommen habe ich das 761er, worüber ich aber ganz froh bin, da es optisch besser passt. Der gelieferte Umwerfer ist ein Top Swing / Top Pull, der mir bei dem Rad nichts bringt. Bestellt hatte ich einen Deore Down Swing / Dual Pull.

Eine Frage stellt sich mir noch: ich habe Züge mit Teflon-Innenliner verbaut, muss ich trotzdem fetten oder bleiben die Dinger trocken?


----------



## GT-Man (21. Juli 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> ... ist wie "325i" auf'n alten 318er zu schreiben. Einfach nur peinlich.... Ein 318er ist ja schliesslich auch kein schlechtes Auto.



3er BMWs SIND peinlich.  
Das Bike ist schick geworden.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> 3er BMWs SIND peinlich.



Ich fahre Opel Omega Caravan 



GT-Man schrieb:


> Das Bike ist schick geworden.



Danke


----------



## zaskarle96 (22. Juli 2007)

Wenn du Omega fährst, hast du ja auf jeden fall kein Geldproblem!Die Zaskaraufkleber find ich auch ne echte Mogelpackung, wollte bloß nich als erster damit rausplatzen.........!Aber egal! Was hast du für den Lackjob am Rahmen bezahlt? und waren die Fräsarbeiten am Tretlager und Steuerkopf schon mit drin?

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juli 2007)

Rahmen und Tauchrohre der Gabel sind pulverbeschichtet, gekostet hat beides zusammen 46,- Euro, 20,- fürs Sandstrahlen und 26,- fürs Beschichten. Gefräst werden musste nix, lediglich das Tretlager-Gewinde musste nachgeschnitten werden, selbiges hat mich 19,- Euro inkl. Einbau der Kurbeln gekostet. Für den Service der Gabel hab ich 31,- hingelegt, mit neuem Öl. Den Steuersatz hat mir ein lokaler Dealer für 5,- Euro eingepresst, alles andere hab ich selbst gemacht.

Laufräder, Kasette, Kurbeln, Kette, Umwerfer (noch unterwegs) und Shifter stammen von Transalp. Vorbau, Lenker und Reifen stammen vom lokalen Dealer, Bremsen, Brakebooster und Decals hab ich inne Bucht gekauft, der Rest ist gebraucht.

Fehlen tut halt noch der Umwerfer, und für die Gabel hab ich noch Decals einer Monster-T aufgetrieben, mit "Bomber"-Schriftzug in altdeutscher Schrift oder so ähnlich, ähnlich wie bei diesem Bike:


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2007)

Update:

Edit, die Bomber-Decals sind grad angekommen:


























Tauschen werde ich noch die Sattelstütze gegen eine billige von Rose, in Alu poliert, den Bomber-Sticker fehlen immer noch, ebenso die ODI Yeti Lock-On Griffe. Der Vorbau wird noch gegen einen Ritchey in 130 mm / 0 Grad getauscht, ebenfalls Alu poliert.

Bei den Bremsen überlege ich, Magura HS33 dranzubauen, was meint ihr?


----------



## tomasius (30. Juli 2007)

Schönes Zaskar!  
Für meinen Geschmack könnten aber die Bomber Schriftzüge wegbleiben.

Maguras würde ich nicht nehmen. Aber einige rote Schrauben würden gut aussehen. 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2007)

Ja mir gefällt mein "Zaskar" auch sehr gut 

An die roten Schrauben hab ich auch schon gedacht, paar rote Farbtupfer hat es schon, die Unterlegscheiben am hinteren Brakebooster, die Einstellschrauben auf der Gabel.

Evtl. hol ich mir noch die roten KCNC-Schaltrollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

